# Lenstip review of Canon Ef 70-200mm f4L IS II



## Chaitanya (Nov 8, 2019)

__





Canon EF 70-200 mm f/4L IS II USM review - Introduction - LensTip.com


Best digital cameras and lens reviews. If you are looking for the information about digital cameras and lenses you are in a right place. We have many professional tests of digital photography equipment.




www.lenstip.com


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. I wonder a little bit why it took them so long. 1 1/2 years after release.

First pic in the review, lens attached to 5D3:
Makes me think about 

Do we really need/want a "smaller" FF with nothing left of the VF bulk?
What are the PP skills of those lenstip guys? 
Looks really odd!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 8, 2019)

I like lenstip. They are fair and unbiased and very professional, and do proper measurements, just like opticallimits (aka photozone). A pity they are stuck with the 5DIII only. Opticallimits do both 50 and 21 Mpx now, which basically covers the ranges.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 8, 2019)

I have one, and it's a great lens.


----------

